# Can anyone tell me a good holster



## Shorty_85 (Mar 1, 2012)

Im looking for a good conceal and carry holster for my judge public defender but not having any luck......can any of y'all point me in a good direction to start looking.....thanks


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

How and where on your body do you want to carry?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Galco makes what probably are the highest-quality readymade holsters and belts. But they're not cheap. Click on: Galco holsters; Holsters; Gun holster, pistol holsters, western holsters, shoulder holsters, leather holster and Glock holsters
I happen to like Bob Mernickle's custom-made holsters. Click on: MERNICKLE HOLSTERS
The very best custom-made work is by Mitch Rosen Gunleather. Click on: Mitch Rosen Gunleather


----------



## Shorty_85 (Mar 1, 2012)

I would like to try in the waist band if its possible


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Shorty_85 said:


> I would like to try in the waist band if its possible


Look at Galco.


----------



## Shorty_85 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks steve ill look at those sites you have links for


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

For a pretty dang good IWB holster that is proven reliable and not a lot of $$ try 
crossbread or old faithful or my favorite Conceal technology 
The 3 are pretty dang good quality and work very well. So as not to up set anyone this suggestion is offered as another option to Galco and not in any way intended to make light of the quality product they offer.

RCG


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Inside Waistband Holsters - Minotaur Holsters - products new home - Minotaur MTAC Holster


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Crossbreed product certainly looks as if it's a better basic design than the comparable Galco outfit, but I've never used either one.
Certainly, Crossbreed's design came first, and the Galco version is, as we used to say, a ripoff. But Galco's all-leather products are extremely good.


----------



## cptkirkc (Apr 2, 2012)

Dude definitely check Kangaroo carry holsters, they just came out with Air Marshal 3 which is awesome, I carry a Glock 23 but it fits almost anything and will actually conceal it.

Kangaroo Carry Air Marshal 3: Best holster I have seen for conceal carry purposes | thoughtsofreasonorinsanity


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Elastic-band-around-the-chest holsters are hard to access quickly.
They are also uncomfortable to wear for any length of time, and they interfere with your breathing when your adrenalin is up.
Elastic-fabric holsters let the pistol bury itself so deeply inside them that establishing a firing grip before making a presentation is very difficult and clumsy.
Kangaroo-Carry holsters are just the most recent iteration in a long line of failed elastic-strap rigs.

If you were to actually try to use one in, say, some sort of practical concealed-pistol competition, you would quickly discover the faults I've mentioned, plus many, many others.


----------



## Russ (Aug 19, 2011)

Shorty_85 said:


> Im looking for a good conceal and carry holster for my judge public defender but not having any luck......can any of y'all point me in a good direction to start looking.....thanks


Shorty:

I would find someone in your community who can make a custom fit leather holster. I am most pleased with my pocket custom leather holster for my Beretta Nano. Best $40 I have spent and it fits like a glove. You can't get the perfect fit with brand name holsters and you are going to pay about the same price. I trusted the person who did my holster enough to leave my Nano with him so he could mold the leather to my handgun. It only took 3 days.

Russ


----------



## cptkirkc (Apr 2, 2012)

Dude my opinion is this, wear an undershirt and have the right size holster and comfort isnt an issue. I dont where conceal carry when I am out running, I think you can deal with some heavy breathing for few minutes of contact if it actually happens. 

As far as the time required to draw and engage a target, really comes down to your use of conceal carry. It isnt the wild west anymore where you need to quick draw on some guy and if someone already has the drop on you it really isnt going to matter. Most situations that would require you to pull out your weapon you will have enough time to be in some sort of concealment or cover and have 2-3 seconds to pull out your weapon and take a breathe before you worry about anything else. In situations where your threat level is so high that you need to have a quick draw and drop someone you obviously are not going to be carrying like that and using a hip holster and probably not even concealing anymore. All comes down to use of the holster and what your job is and what you are trying to get from the holster. 

Concealed carry competition is not real world it is a competition, if I know I am going to go to my job everyday and shoot someone I am going to dress a little differently than if I am going to work to do my standard tasks. Kangaroo carry is great for real, not a huge chance I am getting in a dual outside the saloon with Bill the Kid today world.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

cptkirkc said:


> ...In situations where your threat level is so high that you need to have a quick draw and drop someone you obviously are not going to be carrying like that and using a hip holster...


I wish that I had your ability to predict when you are going to face a serious threat, and when you're not.
If I could do that as well as you say you can, I just wouldn't leave the house when I "knew" that I'd be in a serious, shoot-quickly confrontation at some later time in the day.

I guess I'm just not at your level of expertise.

Oh: BTW, my name isn't "Dude." Not only that, but I know how to ride a horse, and I have enough sense not to go to town wearing cow-pie-kicking boots, so you really can't address me as "Dude" in terms of my experience, either.
I'd appreciate it if you would look at the top of my posts and decode the mystery that is my actual name.
So please don't call me "Dude."


----------



## cptkirkc (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess not Steve...

Dont take it personal "Steve" I am a dude that likes to joke around. I dont like people blowing off good products. Most people and their situations, the wrap around conceal holster is going to be better than a hip holster. With the average amount of training a person is going to have, clothing requirement for their work, and the chances of an actual situation requiring you to use a weapon being so low in their places of work it is much more practical. But yeah if you are shooting in a competition I would think you would know that it wouldnt be best holster for that but dont blow it off when most people and their need for the holster would be met better by this product.

Threat level and knowing when you are in a higher one, just saying a townhall meeting in Washington State is going to be a little lower than downtown Kabul. Even then if someone is going to kill you or attack you it really isnt going to matter too much if they are a professional at all or fully committed to the act (aka sucide bomber or shooter - escape after attack not required) you are going to have a few seconds to get out a weapon if you need to! You should be spending time to analyze the situation and the adversary and you probably want to decide if you really need to even engage yourself in mortal combat. A concealed weapon is a last line fo defense not something you are iching to use. You should plan as if you dont have it, train like you are going to need it everytime, and treat it as a hidden surprise you have it IF you need it.


----------



## dhonda02 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm sticking with Steve. Steve has given a lot of great advice to me and countless others on this forum. Thanks Steve.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Shorty_85 said:


> Im looking for a good conceal and carry holster for my judge public defender but not having any luck......can any of y'all point me in a good direction to start looking.....thanks


If you have the metal framed Judge PD check out *UBG Holsters*, he can accommodate you....

To be continued.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

OK..

The shirt holsters have their place as a deep concealment option where concealment is the priority.

I can manage to hide some fairly large autos in an IWB in corporate casual etc.

When it comes to getting a gun into play, easier to access and easier to deploy is very, very hard to argue against and personally, I just don't like having something strapped on my body like that.

For "every day carry" where deep concealment is not the ultimate worry, a good IWB is the way to go. I have / had a good number of products from UBG, I favor the Canute IWB holster from him as I prefer the snap loops to clips.

I've tried my Wife's Crossbreed Supertuck and it was not comfortable while seated and did not care for the larger surface area of the scrap of leather but plenty of other people seem to like it.

*Desibens Custom Gun Leather* also has the 2" bbl Judge in their gun list, I've had favorable dealings with him in the past.


----------



## lonewolf45 (Apr 19, 2012)

Check out Mackenzie Holsters. I got one from them and I love it it's half the price as other brands and the Quality is as good as some and better than others. I highly recommend them. I got a IWB Hybrid with Horsehide and color shell for $52.95 I had it on my doorstep in 5 days from order. They have a lifetime warranty on all there holsters. They can be contacted at *Mackenzie Enterprise!, Take Charge Now!*


----------

